# Being Seen From Oncoming Traffic



## JAS (Oct 28, 2021)

I have a Fenix E-Lite on order and may buy one more.

With regards to approaching traffic, if I clip this to the back of my baseball cap and am walking/bicycling/horseback riding, what will likely be the MOST effective:

-Red and blue flashing

-Red flashing and one red steady burn

-Blue flashing and red steady burn

Or, some other combination?






__





E-LITE


MATCH CA18 white light LED and Everlight 2835 red and blue lights LED, with a lifespan of 50,000 hours.	Built-in 275 mAh Li-polymer battery.	Multipurpose EDC and signal light...




www.fenixlight.com


----------



## alpg88 (Oct 28, 2021)

i would not use blue at all, any any combination with any other color light. it is very visible color, but blue flashing lights reserved for LEOs, depending on a cop, you may get away with a warning, or get arrested for impersonating a police officer. 
Flashing red will be visible just fine.


----------



## ikanode (Oct 29, 2021)

Whatever you do, get a friend to wear it and then you approach from both the front and rear and see if you're happy with how visible they are in different situations. I see many walkers and bikers with weak lights that are barely noticeable. Especially when there are competing lights at night. What happens to cap-light visibility when you put your head down or turn to the side? *I don't like them!*

I recently saw some bike riders in the daylight on a busy rural highway. I don't know what lighted vest they were wearing, but the flashing red light was bright enough that they were very noticeable from about a quarter of a mile. That gave me plenty of time to change lanes.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 14, 2021)

White light forwards. 
Red light to the rear. 
That is typical for a motorist to understand white is facing toward them and red facing away from them. 
A safety vest should have the slow moving vehicle symbol on the back as well. 
No blue. Blue is for police.


----------

